# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  ο καινούργιος μου <<φίλος>> η <<φίλη>>

## uerofighter

το καινόυργιο κακαρικί αλλα το αγόρασα σαν αρσενικό αλλα σαν θυληκό μου μιοάζει η ειναι η ιδέα μου???

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Μακη. 

Να το χαιρεσαι!!! 

Δεν μπορω να το ξεχωρισω απο αυτες τις φωτογραφιες. 

Δες αυτα τα links και δες το εσυ. 

Red-fronted Kakariki. 

Kakariki.

----------


## jk21

να το χαιρεσαι ,αλλα δεν μου αρεσει η σταση του ... δειχνει νωχελικο; γιατι ειναι με το αλλο πουλι; πρεπει να τηρησεις αμεσα καραντινα !

----------


## uerofighter

λοιπόν παρατήρησα τα εξής το καινούργιο κακαρίκι έιναι όντως νοχελικό βλέπω μια υπνηλία,το έπίασα στα χέρια μου κανονικά πιστεύω έπρεπε να χαλάει το κόσμο αντίθετα ΄ήταν παρα πολύ αδύναμο,και πρόσεξα οτι ο ποπος του ήταν γεμάτος κουτσουλίες στο φτέρωμα τό πήρα και το καθάρησα με χλιαρό νερό επίσης ο λαιμός του έιναι περίεργος φουσκομένος και τέλος κανει αραιές κουτσουλιές.Νομίζω κατι δεν πάει καλά παίδες εδω πτηνίοατρο μυτιλήνη δεν έχουμε οπότε οτι βοηθεια πάρω απο εσάς.

----------


## jk21

δεν γνωριζω αυτα τα πουλακια καλα ,αλλα αν ειναι μικρο σε ηλικια ,μπορει να εχει και προβλημα slow crop (στασιμου προλοβου ) απο λαθος τροπο ταισματος με κρεμα σε λάθος θερμοκρασια 

να ξεχωρισεις το πουλακι σε αλλο κλουβι (παρεπιπτοντως και το αλλο πουλακι απο μακρια δειχνει να εχει κακο φτερωμα ) 

να βγαλεις φωτο τις κουτσουλιες του ,καθως και την κοιλια του με παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα με υγρα χερια να φαινεται η κοιλια του μεχρι χαμηλα στην αμαρα και να δεις αν η καρινια του ειναι κοφτερη ή οχι 

να παρακολουθησεις αν τρωει σπορακια 

και να βγαλεις μια φωτο εκει που λες στον προλοβο ,καθως επισης να κανεις ελεγχο στο βαθος του στοματος αν εχει καποιο λευκοκιτρινο στιγμα

----------


## uerofighter

χάλια....

----------


## stelios7

Να το χεραισαι!!!!

----------


## jk21

Το καθαριζεις αμεαα  στην αμαρα  , με χλιαρο νερο στο οποιο εχεις ριξει μια σταγονα υγρο πιατων 


υπαρχει σαφεστατη διαρροια 

πηγαινε στο φαρμακειο και παρε

vibramycin σιροπι  (αντιβιωση )
nystamycine σιροπι (για μυκητες )



http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main...s/5348#content
http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/packages/14080

και μια συρριγκα του 1 ml 

περιμενω τις φωτο απο τον προλοβο  

απο τα φαρμακα δωσε αμεσα  νυσταμισιν στο στομα

η δοσολογια ειναι  0.075 ml αδιαλυτο το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα για πουλι 22.5 γρ  .Δεν ξερω ποσο βαρος εχει ενα πουλακι του ειδους του ,αλλα δεν νομιζω να ειναι πανω απο 50γρ 

δωσε λοιπον  0.15 ml τωρα και αλλο τοσο το βραδυ .Μην σε νοιαζει (για το συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο ) αν δωσεις σημερα λιγο παραπανω ,πριν εχουμε σιγουρο το βαρος του 

για το αλλο φαρμακο ,θελω να δω καθαρα την κοιλια του ,οταν θα το εχεις καθαρισει καλα και εχεις παραμερισει πουπουλα

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ καλά τα λέτε, αλλά το πουλάκι δεν είναι Κακαρίκι, αλλά Red Rumped Parakeet....!! Για τα υπόλοιπα τα της υγείας δεν είναι αρμοδιότητα μου, το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι ότι τα χωρίζεις άμεσα! Μην κολλήσει και το θηλυκό σου!!

----------


## jk21

Ευθυμη επειδη δεν τα γνωριζω ,ξερεις τι βαρος εχουν αυτα τα πουλια;

----------


## Efthimis98

Το συγκεκριμένο είναι είτε αρχέγονο θηλυκό red rumped parakeet, είτε cinnamon red rumped parakeet!  :Happy:  Το μέσο βάρος τους είναι περίπου 60 με 65 γραμμάρια...

----------


## uerofighter

πέθανε χθές  μάλιστα έιχα δώσει και 80 ευρώ να το αγοράσω.Αποφάσησα να μην ασχολήθω νασικά με κακαρίκια αλλο και αλλα παρεμφερή.Θα πάρω budgiesμου φένεται και τέλος.

----------


## jk21

ολα τα πουλια εχουν τις ιδιαιτεροτητες τους και ειναι σημαντικο τοσο να μαθαινουμε απο πριν για την εκτροφη τους ,οσο και να βρισκουμε τετοια πουλια ,απο χωρους οπου βλεπουμε οτι τα σεβονται και τα εχουν σε καλη κατασταση 

λυπαμαι για το πουλακι .Ημουν σιγουρος για την ασχημη κατασταση του και για αυτο σου μιλησα αμεσα για φαρμακα ,ασχετα αν δεν προλαβες ισως καν να δεις το ποστ ...

----------


## stephan

Μακη, είτε μπατζι πάρεις είτε καναρίνι κοινό  ή οτιδήποτε άλλο το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα θα έχεις αν δεν ψάξεις πολύ καλά για τις ανάγκες του και τις ιδιαιτερότητες του και αν δεν προσέξεις απο που θα το αγοράσεις.

----------

